# Stutter. Hesitation, idle only during warmup 2001 2.7 TIP



## carbunkle (Mar 20, 2006)

Cold start, drive 40 seconds and get stutter like ignition on all cylinders is clicking off and on fast. Until this morning it would clear after one short 10 second session of this. I drove all day for weeks like this, only happened cold. 19 degrees this morning it stuttered and and all dash lights popped on, engine dropped to idle, gas pedal has no effect, crept home 2 blocks at idle. never came back on. Idles fine with no stutter and leaves no trace on OBD11 log! The EPC, TC, and Air Suspension lights turned on. The engine light is always on (preheat for the O2). I'm thinking crankshaft position sensor if it has one. Gas pedal has no effect - I think this is key. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Also - Anyone in southeast Michigan have VAG/COM to run on this? If I let it warm up I could probably meet anywhere.

2001 Audi allroad 2.7 TIP 198K


----------



## carbunkle (Mar 20, 2006)

*Solved*

Replaced gas pedal assembly with sensor. $10 from an A6 3.0 donor.


----------

